
Push Notifications Using JSON (Android) - gustavmer
https://refl.me/docs
======
gustavmer
Use the REFL.ME application and the data source in JSON to show messages and
notifications on your mobile device in a simple and user-friendly form. The
application works directly with web services, does not store messages on its
servers, does not require registration and personal data.

~~~
horo89
I've been thinking about a similar application. Thank you.

